# Der totale (normale ? ) Canyon Wahnsinn



## bike4life1 (16. Januar 2009)

dies ist die Geschichte einer Ersatzteilebestellung bei Canyon:

Gewissermaßen die "unvollendete", denn das Teil habe ich immer noch nicht !

Angefangen hat es im Dezember. Mitte der ersten Dezember Woche wollte ich auf Garantie für mein MTB Ultimate CF 8.0 das untere Steuersatzlager meines FSA Steuersatzes bestellen.

Ich habe dann brav das Geld vorab überwiesen um dann, wenn das Lager kommen sollte, mein defektes Altteil zurückzuschicken und das Geld wieder zu erhalten.

Das Geld war nächsten Tag auch gleich überwiesen worden und wie sich nachher rausstellte innerhalb 2 Tagen bei Canyon gutgeschrieben worden.

Nur das Teil hatte ich nach 10 Tagen noch nicht. Dann folgten div. Mails und Anrufe, bis man mir endlich sagte, woran es lag: Die Buchhaltung hätte den Vorgang noch nicht freigegeben. Mittlerweile war es zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr. 

Es passierte wieder nichts ! Im neuen Jahr also wieder angerufen ! Dann endlich letzte Woche bekam ich ein Lager ! Es war das Steuerlager meines Canyon Rennrades. Ich hatte aber deutlich gesagt, dass ich das Teil meines MTB brauchte !

Also wieder zurückgeschickt und E-Mail zusätzlich. Keine Antwort darauf bekommen. Bis heute nicht. Dann letzten Montag mit freundlichem Werkstattmitarbeiter gesprochen. Ja, er würde das gleich rausschicken. Die Woche ist rum, ich habe immer noch nichts !!!

Vorher angerufen und erfahren, dass irgendeine Freigabenummer noch fehlt !!! Es könnte aber sein, dass schon !!!!! nächste Woche das richtige Teil rausgeht.

Ich halte das für den totalen Wahnsinn !!!

Zusammengefasst heißt das: Canyon hat die Teile auf Lager und schafft es nicht innerhalb von 5-6 Wochen das Teil auszulagern und zu versenden.

Sehr geehrter Herr Staab, sollten Sie das lesen, wäre es fair, wenn Sie Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen würden. Ich bin nämlich wirklich verzweifelt und weiß nicht, ob ich das Teil überhaupt noch bekomme und ich das Geld abschreiben kann......

Ein wirklich enttäuschter Canyon Kunde, der in den letzten 2 JAhren 3 Canyon Bikes gekauft und 3 weitere vermittelt hat.


----------



## mohlo (16. Januar 2009)

Tja, so ist das nun mal, wenn man (nicht als Kunde) am falschen Ende spart. Schicke VerkaufsrÃ¤ume, durchgestylte Homepage, die Fumic Brothers und den Zabel am Start, aber dann mal wieder beim Service, qualifizierten Personal und einem geeigneten CRM-Software gespart.

So etwas darf einfach nicht passieren!
Naja, solange man sich das noch leisten kann, den ein oder anderen Kunden dadurch zu vergraulen bzw. zu verlieren... die Marktwirtschaft wirdâs schon richten.

"Just my 2 Cent"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (16. Januar 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das nun mal, wenn man (nicht als Kunde) am falschen Ende spart. Schicke Verkaufsräume, durchgestylte Homepage, die Fumic Brothers und den Zabel am Start, aber dann mal wieder beim Service, qualifizierten Personal und einem geeigneten CRM-Software gespart.
> 
> So etwas darf einfach nicht passieren!
> Naja, solange man sich das noch leisten kann, den ein oder anderen Kunden dadurch zu vergraulen bzw. zu verlieren... die Marktwirtschaft wirds schon richten.
> ...



So beschi.... das ist, ist das nicht ein Problem eines Herstellers wie Canyon alleine.
Sondern es gibt auch von anderen Herstellern schlechtes zu berichten
So würde ich z.B Cannondale empfehlen ein FEM Programm zu kaufen damit am Rizer die Dämpferaufnahme nicht wegbricht 
Das kann nämlich bei deren Preisgestaltung auch nicht sein!


----------



## Gelaenderadler (17. Januar 2009)

ich verstehe das bei Canyon auch nicht. Nach einem Sturz brauchte ich letzten Herbst ein neues Schaltauge, weil das montierte verbogen war. Also angerufen und gleich 2 bestellt. Ca. 2 Wochen später kam eine schriftliche BEstellbestätigung. Danach nix mehr. Ich hatte bis kurz vor Weihnachten 3 mal in Koblenz angerufen und jedemal (!) das Statement bekommen, dass die Bestellung im System sei, keiner weiß, warum nix geliefert wird und alles sofort veranlasst wird. Anfang des Jahres hatte ich die Faxen dicke und habe mir die Schaltaugen in der Werkstatt selbst abgeholt. 
Den 2009er Katalog habe ich auch online bestellt und nie erhalten. In der Bike 01/09 war er dann als Beilage dabei. 
Meine Frau und ich haben innerhalb von zwei Jahren 2 MTBs dort gekauft und eines ist gerade bestellt - mal schauen, wann es kommt. Die Ingenieurleistungen sind top, auch das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist sehr gut. Aber am Management der Neukunden und Stammkunden sowie am Warenwirtschaftssystem muss noch kräftig gearbeitet werden!


----------



## DrecksBecks (17. Januar 2009)

Welche Ingleistungen alles Standardfernostrahmen


----------



## Jogi (17. Januar 2009)

Gelaenderadler schrieb:


> ...Den 2009er Katalog habe ich auch online bestellt und nie erhalten. In der Bike 01/09 war er dann als Beilage dabei. ...



Als ich vor knapp 2 Wochen in Koblenz mein Torque bestellt hab, wollte ich auch einen Katalog mitnehemen. Dort sagte man, dass die erste Auflage komplett an das Bike-Magazin ging. Die hatten nichtmal ein paar im Shop.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Welche Ingleistungen alles Standardfernostrahmen



nicht wirklich... die rahmen werden hier entwickelt und dort geschweisst. von standard kann da keine rede sein oder hast du die rahmen schon bei anderen herstellern gesehen?


----------



## mohlo (17. Januar 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> So beschi.... das ist, ist das nicht ein Problem eines Herstellers wie Canyon alleine.
> Sondern es gibt auch von anderen Herstellern schlechtes zu berichten
> So würde ich z.B Cannondale empfehlen ein FEM Programm zu kaufen damit am Rizer die Dämpferaufnahme nicht wegbricht
> Das kann nämlich bei deren Preisgestaltung auch nicht sein!



1. Hat Cannondale hier bereits nachgebessert: Die Dämpferaufnahme ist zusätzlich genietet und 2. tauscht Cannondale den Rahmen anstandslos aus und das ein Leben lang bzw. in D innerhalb der nächsten 25 Jahre nach Kaufdatum.

Back2Topic: Ich hatte mir im Sommer 2008 ein Canyon bestellt, wurde dann wochenlang hingehalten und habe dann letztendlich woanders gekauft... Servicewüste Deutschland 

Warum wird hier nicht mehr in den Service investiert? Dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne ein paar EUR mehr.


----------



## speedhuem (17. Januar 2009)

Tja...die Sachen hab ich mir jetzt auch schon alle überlegt. Hab mein Bike noch garnicht, aber trotzdem schon keine Lust mehr nach dem Kauf dort noch irgend etwas machen zu lassen.
Wenn bei einem 3000,- Euro Rad (und auch bei den anderen unter diesem Preis) noch nicht einmal die erste Inspektion kostenlos ist, sondern nur der 20 Euro Rabatt-Gutschein...das ist schon sehr schwach. 
Außerdem höre ich hier im Forum jetzt wirklich oft, dass die Leute dort anrufen aber in den seltensten Fällen richtig nachvollziehbare befriedigende Antworten bekommen!

Wenn ich (hoffentlich bald) mein Bike abhole, dann werde ich den Jungs mal sagen, dass sie sich doch etwas ins Zeug legen sollten, da sich sonst (wie die Vorredner schon sagten) die Marktwirtschaft gnadenlos rächen wird.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## T!ll (17. Januar 2009)

Geht das schon wieder los....es gibt doch mehr als genug Threads in denen man seine Erfahrungen posten kann

@DrecksBecks: Du hast ja voll den Durchblick Hast du auch nch anderer Hobbys als überall schei$$e zu posten??


----------



## thomasbee (17. Januar 2009)

Man lese sich doch einfach mal die aktuelle Canyon Stellenanzeige in der Bike durch, dort werden

"Call Center Agents" 

gesucht, die "akzentfrei Sprechen" und sich "idealerweise mit den Produkten der Radsportbranche auskennen".

Da hat man ja wirklich die richtigen Prioritäten gesetzt. Ich möchte gerne mit einem passionierten Biker telefonieren, und jeder Dialekt ist willkommen, zeugt er doch von Bodenständigkeit und klaren Worten. Gut, Schwäbisch wäre natürlich schon hart.

Aber this Call Center Agent job is really bullshit. Saupreissn, bei Canyon, japanische.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (17. Januar 2009)

Hi,
wobei mein schwäbisch doch verstandlich ist oder?


----------



## agnes (18. Januar 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> 1. Hat Cannondale hier bereits nachgebessert: Die Dämpferaufnahme ist zusätzlich genietet und 2. tauscht Cannondale den Rahmen anstandslos aus und das ein Leben lang bzw. in D innerhalb der nächsten 25 Jahre nach Kaufdatum.
> 
> Back2Topic: Ich hatte mir im Sommer 2008 ein Canyon bestellt, wurde dann wochenlang hingehalten und habe dann letztendlich woanders gekauft... Servicewüste Deutschland
> 
> Warum wird hier nicht mehr in den Service investiert? Dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne ein paar EUR mehr.




in der aktuellen bike suchen die jemanden dafür^^ aber canyon hat schon einen schlechten service. deshalb habe ich jetzt auch keins mehr 
sondern beim lieben händler um die ecke.


----------



## Mudwild (18. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> in der aktuellen bike suchen die jemanden dafür^^ aber canyon hat schon einen schlechten service. deshalb habe ich jetzt auch keins mehr
> sondern beim lieben händler um die ecke.



Dann lösch mal schnell das Spectral 9.0 aus Deinem Profil


----------



## daCat (18. Januar 2009)

Tach Zusammen,

ich bin durch solche Threads hin und her gerissen. Mein Plan ist es im Frühjahr ein Canyon Bike zu ordern und dann hoffentlich auch viel Spaß damit zu haben. 
Das Ein oder Andere Bauteil wird im laufe der Zeit kaputt gehen, aber wenn ich dann, wie in diesem Beispiel, ein bis zwei Monate auf Ersatzteile warten muss, ist das schon bitter. Gerade im Sommer würde das zu einem echten Problem werden. Im Winter kann das Bike zu Not(!) auch mal ein Monat stehen...

Ist das hier ein Einzelfall oder die Regel?

Klärt mich auf, sonst muss ich mich umentscheiden ...

Bis dann, Felix

PS: Mir schwebt ein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green vor .


----------



## Langley (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn Du flexibel genug bist Dir das ein oder andere Ersatz-Teil  ZUR NOT woanders zu besorgen und Dich einfach nur ueber ein Bike mit toller Ausstattung zu einem unschlagbaren Preis freust dann kannst Du getrost zuschlagen.

Wenn jeder zufriedene Canyon Fahrer hier posten würde wie toll sein Bike seit Jahren läuft wuerde das Forum vermutlich ueberquellen.

Ein Beispiel: So mancher beklagt (wohl zurecht) die Lackqualitaet der Canyons. Ganz viele Bikes gibts aber in "anodized". Hat also jeder die Chance gehabt dem Lackproblem aus dem Weg zu gehen. Andererseits kannst Du Deinen frischen Lackrahmen auch nehmen und vom Spezialisten eine Nanoversiegelung drueber machen lassen ( kommt aus der Autoindustrie ) und es wird jahrelang nix passieren. Alles eine Frage der Aktivitaet des Käufers bzw. Einstellungssache.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Sunset84 (18. Januar 2009)

Endlich mal jemand der was davon versteht was er sagt.... und die Gesamtheit zum Thema sieht und nicht immer nur das engstirnige Geschwafel weitergibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2009)

daCat schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin durch solche Threads hin und her gerissen. Mein Plan ist es im Frühjahr ein Canyon Bike zu ordern und dann hoffentlich auch viel Spaß damit zu haben.
> Das Ein oder Andere Bauteil wird im laufe der Zeit kaputt gehen, aber wenn ich dann, wie in diesem Beispiel, ein bis zwei Monate auf Ersatzteile warten muss, ist das schon bitter. Gerade im Sommer würde das zu einem echten Problem werden. Im Winter kann das Bike zu Not(!) auch mal ein Monat stehen...
> ...



Die Bikes sind schon gut. 
Der Service ist Mist, da wird man bekloppt - seit Jahren das gleiche Drama. 
Da kann man dann gelegentlich schonmal ausrasten  und das tu ich dann auch gern mal(am Telefon). Hilft aber GARnix...
Naja - sehe es halt so, dass wenn ein Teil (zB die Bremse oder der Dämpfer) kaputt geht, besorgst du dir Ersatz woanders, möglichst billig, und wenn du den dann hast, schickst das kaputte Teil zu Canyon, wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du es bald zurück...die geben dir sogar leihweise Ersatz, wenns länger dauert, aber nur wenn man ganzganz lieb  fragt (und nicht schreit). 
Am besten versucht man einen guten Kontakt zum Lieblingsmitarbeiter aufzubauen  , aber wenn der dann bald nicht mehr bei C. arbeitet, wars umsonst...

PS: ob Lack oder Ano, beides sieht nach ein zwei Jahren verkratzt aus. Lack kann man wenigstens nachtupfen, das Ano mit den abblätternden Decals wird nur hässlich stumpf - und nachtupfen geht nicht. Das ist aber auch bei pulverbeschichteten Bikes nicht viel besser. 
Raw-finish ist da vielleicht das Beste.


----------



## DrecksBecks (18. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> nicht wirklich... die rahmen werden hier entwickelt und dort geschweisst. von standard kann da keine rede sein oder hast du die rahmen schon bei anderen herstellern gesehen?



Muss dir zustimmen - Standardrahmen brechen auch nicht so oft!

Wann bietet Canyon endlich einen 24h Austauschservice an - bei PCs geht das doch aus!

Das Geld das ins Sponsering fließt fehlt halt an anderer Stelle - ich persönlich sehe es nicht ein mit meinem hart erarbeiten Geld irdeneein Sportler oder Exsportler zu unterstützen - denn die bekommen Geld für Null Leistung!


----------



## tom23" (18. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Muss dir zustimmen - Standardrahmen brechen auch nicht so oft!
> 
> Wann bietet Canyon endlich einen 24h Austauschservice an - bei PCs geht das doch aus!
> 
> Das Geld das ins Sponsering fließt fehlt halt an anderer Stelle - ich persönlich sehe es nicht ein mit meinem hart erarbeiten Geld irdeneein Sportler oder Exsportler zu unterstützen - denn die bekommen Geld für Null Leistung!



dann darfst du außer Dacia oder so auch nicht mehr Auto fahren  

edit: dacia leider auch nicht


----------



## DrecksBecks (18. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja das traurige!


----------



## rhoen-biker (18. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal etwas berichten: 

Ich fahre von Ghost das htx scandium Worldcup!        Habe mir nach einem Sturz einige schöne Kratzer (nichts schlimmes) in den rahmen gemacht!

Also hab zum Händler! Er meinte er können einen Lackstift bei ghost anfordern! 2 Tage später war der Lackstift bei mir und zwar kostenlos!  

Super Service  =D


----------



## tom23" (18. Januar 2009)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal etwas berichten:
> 
> Ich fahre von Ghost das htx scandium Worldcup!        Habe mir nach einem Sturz einige schöne Kratzer (nichts schlimmes) in den rahmen gemacht!
> 
> ...



wenn ich dir jetzt erzählen würde,was ich wegen eines Lackproblemes bei Canyon bekommen habe, würdest du aber Augen machen, ich sag's aber nicht-ätsch.

sicherlich zu Recht wird sich hier zum Teil über Abwicklungsprobleme bei Canyon aufgeregt, aber wat sollen denn diese Einzelbeispiele für guten Service?


----------



## rhoen-biker (18. Januar 2009)

ok,ok hat net hier her gepasst! sry


----------



## Büscherammler (19. Januar 2009)

Ist schon echt traurig! Die Bikes sind top, aber Canyon ansich ist und bleibt der letzte Sauladen! 
Canyon und Service ala zB. Specialized könnte mich durchaus dazu bewegen nochmal ein Canyon zu kaufen, aber so, no way!


----------



## daCat (19. Januar 2009)

Danke für die ausführliche Darstellung.

Probieren geht über Studieren. Werde mir bald ein Canyon-Bike zum "unschlagbaren" Preis bestellen  . 

Mit Kratzern kann ich vorerst leben, wird ja mein erstes Bike in die Richtung sein...ähnlich wie mit dem ersten Auto. Kratzer im Sinne von Lehrgeld . Zumal im Bekanntenkreis einige Lackierer ihr Unwesen treiben.

Bis dann,
Felix

PS: Black anodized ist schon ziemlich langweilig...nachher verwechsel ich dann das Canyon mit dem Radon von meinem Kumpel^^.


----------



## mirobiker (19. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Welche Ingleistungen alles Standardfernostrahmen



Tip: Erst mal Schlaumachen, dann irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum Plärren... Entwickelt wird in Germany, gebaut dan dort, wo fast alle bauen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Wenn jeder zufriedene Canyon Fahrer hier posten würde wie toll sein Bike seit Jahren läuft wuerde das Forum vermutlich ueberquellen.




Da bin ich anderer Meinung Canyon sollte mal eine Statistik erheben, wieviele Käufer sich wieder ein Canyon kaufen würden...ich glaube die Quote liegt sehr tief, besonders nach den Werkstatterfahrungen, die dort anscheinend jeder irgendwie machen muss 
Was nutzt es 100  beim Kauf zu sparen, aber dafür wochen- und monatelang aufs Biken verzichten zu müssen? Ersatz hin oder her, wenns der Rahmen ist wirds schwer!


----------



## Langley (22. Januar 2009)

Die Inschriften in diesem Forum sind mit Sicherheit nicht repräsentativ.
Weil: Nicht jeder Canyon Käufer nutzt das Internet oder gar das Forum. Keiner weiss wieviel Bikes Canyon pro Season unter die Leute bringt. Die paar Fälle hier sind doch wohl nur ein Minimalauszug.

In unserem Fall kostet das vergleichbare Bike vom anderen Hersteller 1000 mehr. Das sparen wir gerne.

Das sind z.B. 100 MAC Lipsticks in Felgenfarbe.... 

Oder fuer Euch Jungs 77 Kisten Bier oder was man sonst noch braucht.

Take care

Langley


----------



## messerclub-illi (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich warte gerade wieder genervt auf mein 3. rad seit 2002.

Wie schon geschrieben  werd ich so 3-4 Jahren mich beruhigt haben und wieder eins bestellen 

btw hatte mir bei Rose mal nen Globetrotter bike gekauft....das kam ohne probleme in Windeseile...... k.a. was da bei Canyon immer schieflaeuft....

Wahrscheinlch sind die ganzen hippen Teilezulieferer zu cool und zu hip um mit so einer Just-in-Time produktion wie bei canyon als verlaessliche partner zu erscheinen.....und lagern tot Canyon glaub ich nicht so gerne.....


----------



## messerclub-illi (22. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Oder fuer Euch Jungs 77 Kisten Bier oder was man sonst noch braucht.





Wieviele Mineralwasserkisten sind denn das?  Wir sind doch alles Sportler hier 

Ne hast schon recht Langley..... die Bikes sind schon spitze.
Trotzdem  ist aergerlich, wenn man jedes Jahr wieder das gleich gefuehl hat, als waere Canyon das erste Jahr im Online bike Versand taetig....


----------



## Jogi (22. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Oder fuer Euch Jungs 77 Kisten Bier oder was man sonst noch braucht.
> 
> ...




Genau!!!

Mit 77 Kisten Bier können wir uns schon ein paar Tage beschäftigen 

Im Delirium fällt das Warten leichter


----------



## loxa789 (22. Januar 2009)

ich habe mir am 7.12 mein zweites canyon bestellt. warum auch nicht kann nichts negatives berichten. 

ich glaube viele die negative erfahrungen mit canyon gemacht haben wollten einfach nur ein günstiges rad erwerben, erwarten aber den service eines einzelhändlers. 

wer nicht bereit oder in der lage ist selber zu schrauben und auch einbusse gegenüber den einzelhandel einzugehn sollte nicht bei canyon kaufen.( sind sie ja so billig) 

BITTE kauft beim händler um die ecke vergesst aber nicht auch da kann es zu problemen kommen aber wegen der geringen verkaufszahlen werden sie nicht so transparent.

ps.: in der bike gab es mal nen bikeshop tester und da schnitten viele renommierte händler ganz schlecht ab. 
lg loxa789


----------



## Deleted 68079 (22. Januar 2009)

Wisst ihr, was ich gerne mal wissen würde?

1. Wo sind alle die Leserbriefe, welche die Canyon"geschädigten" an die Bike und die Mountainbike schreiben wollten oder geschrieben haben. Ich habe in den letzten Monaten keinen einzigen dieser Briefe in den beiden Magazinen gefunden.

2. In beiden Magazinen wurde mit keiner Silbe auf die Probleme bei Canyon eingegangen. Mir kann doch keiner erzählen, dass sich die Mißstände bei Canyon nicht auch bei der Bike und der Mountainbike ´rumgesprochen haben.

Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt? Wohl eher nicht!

Ich habe übrigens auch ein Canyon und wollte mir in Kürze ein neues Schaltauge besorgen. Na dann, Prost Mahlzeit, wenn ich das hier lese!


----------



## Jogi (22. Januar 2009)

Bermerkung am Rande:

main aktuelles Bike, ein ROTWILD, habe ich vor vielen Jahren, gleich nach der Vorstellung auf der Eurobike beim Händler meines Vertrauens bestellt. Nur als Rahmenkit mit Gabel, da es seinerzeit von Rotwild noch keine Komplettbikes gab. Ich hab das Bike selbst aufgebaut mit sehr edlen Teilen. Den Rahmen habe ich damals Ende Februar bekommen (die Eurobike war im September), geplanter und zugesagter LT war im Dezember. Auf meine Kurbeln, auch zur gleichen Zeit bestellt, hab ich fast ein Jahr gewartet. Ich hätte ein Buch schreiben können mit den Ausreden, warum die Teile nicht beigekommen sind. Weiß nicht wie viele Schiffe untergegangen sind, alle mit meinen Parts. Und als ich den Rahmen endlich hatte, war ich enttäuscht, weil er s...mäßig schlecht vorbereitet war, Innenlagergehäuse nich plangefräst, Sitze für Steuersatz nicht passgenau und das Sitzrohr war dermaßen schlecht ausgerieben, dass die Sattelstütze retgelrecht gewackelt hat. Mein Händler hat die Bohrung dann nochmal größer ausgerieben und mir ne neue Sattelstütze gegeben.

Soviel hier mal zum Thema Warten und Qualität bzw. Händler um die Ecke und Edelbikes und -Parts.

Ich freu mich auf mein neues Canyon und wenns ein oder zwei Wochen länger dauert, dann kann ich mich halt länger freuen. 

So, das musste jeztz mal raus, auch wenn ich mein Torki gerne am Samstag abholen würde


----------



## Gelaenderadler (22. Januar 2009)

Auch ich würde trotz negativer Ersatzteilbestellerfahrung wieder bei Canyon bestellen. Hab ich ja auch vor zwei Wochen .
Der nette Händler im bei uns im Ort, der auch noch Monopolstellung hat, wollte mir partout nur die XC-Bikes verkaufen, die er im Laden hat. Enduros führt er nicht und müsste mein Wunschexemplar verbindlich bestellen. Kann ich auch nachvollziehen, da er als kleiner Laden anders kalkulieren muss. 
Also habe ich wieder in Koblenz nach Probefahrt bestellt (Tork ES 7) 
Mit der Werkstatt bei Canyon hatte ich übrigens noch keinerlei Probleme.

Der Geländeradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (22. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Weil: Nicht jeder Canyon Käufer nutzt das Internet...


ich wage zu behaupten, dass canyon-kunden zu überwältigender mehrheit auch das internet nutzen.


----------



## Master | Torben (23. Januar 2009)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ich gerne mal wissen würde?
> 
> 1. Wo sind alle die Leserbriefe, welche die Canyon"geschädigten" an die Bike und die Mountainbike schreiben wollten oder geschrieben haben. Ich habe in den letzten Monaten keinen einzigen dieser Briefe in den beiden Magazinen gefunden.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie klingt Ironie aus deinen Worten... irgendwie aber auch nicht...

Egal - die beiden Magazine werden nicht umsonst als Bike-Bravos bezeichnet und wenn du schon das Geld aus deinem Kundensupport für seitenlange Werbung in selbigen Magazinen ausgibst willst du in eben diesen Magazinen nicht wirklich hören/lesen/wissen wie schlecht dein Support ist...

Die Frage ist vielmehr ob sich irgendjemand die Mühe macht die hier geposteten - wie einige sagen 'Einzelfälle' - zu einem Abschluss zu bringen. Bisher hab ich noch keine einziges Wort darüber gehört...

Das erinnert mich so ein bisschen an Apple... die Produkte verkaufen sich von allein... jeder wills haben und es wird gehyped ohne Ende und ja auch ich war sehr zufrieden mit meinem IPod... auch als er kaputt ging war ich nicht sauer... aber als ich das Gerät (in der Garantiezeit) mit einem lilanen Pfeil drauf zurückerhielt der soviel sagte wie: 'hier bin ich kaputt' und mir jede Reparatur (selbst gegen Bezahlung) verweigert wurde war es dann vorbei mit meiner Apfelfreude.


----------



## Langley (23. Januar 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> ich wage zu behaupten, dass canyon-kunden zu überwältigender mehrheit auch das internet nutzen.



Es geht nicht darum, ob sie das Netz nutzen, sondern z.B. das sie eher telefonisch bestellen weil es immer was zu bereden gibt; selbst wir alle hier rufen doch dauernd da an.
Und selbst wenn diese Mehrheit google bedienen kann ist sie noch lange nicht in diesem Forum präsent um die ganze Wahrheit auszuplaudern...

Take care

Langley


----------



## Nerve74 (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe in den letzten Jahren (2006-2008) bei Canyon 4 Bikes gekauft. Davon war ich bei zweien nur als "technischer Beistand" mit in das Ladengeschäft gefahren, um sich die Räder anzuschauen und auf dem Hof Probe zu fahren (Das geht wohl heute nicht mehr?). Die Räder wurden allerdings dann via Post geliefert.
Das Nerve XC 7.0, sowie das Nerve WXC 7.0, bestellt im Januar 2008, wurden nach höchstens 2 Wochen geliefert. Einzigster Mangel am XC 7.0 das hinter Laufrad ist nicht 100% mittig eingespeicht / zentriert worden. 
Die anderen zwei Räder waren ein Yellowstone 4.0  und ein WXC 2.0. Diese Lieferung dauerte mehrere Monate. Zu begründen ist das wohl, das Canyon eine Moedellreihe nach der anderen montiert. Und alle XC Bikes werden wohl (oder wurden zumindest für 2008) als erstes montiert.
Keines der Räder wird aber jemals wieder Koblenz sehen, ausser im Garantiefall. Was ich damit sagen will, ist, wenn ich ein Bike bei einem Versender kaufe. Sollte ich in der Lage sein, ALLES selber zu machen. Ansonsten lieber den Händler um die Ecke wählen. Der ist zwar teurer, aber ich muss nicht im Bedarfsfall mein geliebetes Bike nicht durch halb Deutschland schicken.


----------



## simdiem (25. Januar 2009)

Probefahren auf dem Hof ist möglich.


----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

hey hey,
wollt mich hier auch mal melden.
ich kann nur abraten ein canyon zu kaufen. anbauteile sind zwar super qualität aber der rahmen ist totaler schrott!!!!
naja seht selber:






ich mein sogar die reifen haben den sturz unbeschadet überstanden. und da gibt dann der rahmen nach???
einfach wahnsinn. jeder andere hersteller hätte bei dem rahmen ne materialprüfung veranlasst. aber nicht so bei canyon, die scheinen nämlich von den problemen zu wissen und bieten sogar ne versicherung extra für die rahmen an.
also wenn man von dem problem weiß und das auch sehr der gesundheit vieler fahrer schaden kann und nichts dagegen tut.
ist das meiner meinung nach fahrlässig!!!!!!
basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

sry


----------



## mohlo (26. Januar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> sry



LOL ...

Erinnert mich ein wenig an das hier


----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

ja schon so fühlt es sich auch an beim fahren...
scheiß rahmen ehrlich!
ich könnt mich schon wieder so aufregen obwohls schon n halbes jahr her ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Januar 2009)

bei anderen herstellen gibt es auch rahmenbrüche. wie ist es überhaupt passiert? es sieht so aus, dass die belastung nicht mehr von der gabel abgefangen werden konnte. falsch gelandet?


----------



## Jogi (26. Januar 2009)

so ziemlich jeder Rahmen ist Schrott, dachdem du damit gegen die Wand gefahren bist


----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/270011
da findet ihr die beschreibung in meinem profil zu dem unfall


----------



## flotking (26. Januar 2009)

@mietzi1991
was meinte canyon zum rahmen?
hast du's über garantie versucht oder gabs da nix zu holen?
gruß flotking


----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

hab alles probiert. die meinten da nur das des bei unfallschäden ganz normal ist... und dies nicht der standarmäßigen benutzung entspricht. hallo! wenns nach dene geht müsste man nur auf waldautobahnen fahren um die "standardmäßige benutzung" zu erfüllen!
naja egal. ich verkauf noch paar anbauteile von dem bike und kauf mir ein neues cube.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Januar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> ..und kauf mir ein neues cube.



Wo man natürlich kategorisch ausschließen kann, dass bei nem erneutem Hechtsprung der Rahmen ganz bleibt. Sorry, aber du hast da einen Denkfehler. Wenn du sauer auf Canyon bist und deshalb Cube kaufst, ok aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

btw, was soll das Thema eigentlich in diesem Fred - Rachegelüste? Öl ins Feuer gießen?


----------



## mohlo (26. Januar 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Wo man natürlich kategorisch ausschließen kann, dass bei nem erneutem Hechtsprung der Rahmen ganz bleibt. Sorry, aber du hast da einen Denkfehler. Wenn du sauer auf Canyon bist und deshalb Cube kaufst, ok aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.
> 
> btw, was soll das Thema eigentlich in diesem Fred - Rachegelüste? Öl ins Feuer gießen?



Das denke ich auch. Ich habe mir mal den Unfallbericht durchgelesen...
Da hätte jeder Rahmen schlapp gemacht. Selbst ein Cube, Canndondale, Scott, etc. wäre dabei anstandlos eingeknickt/gebrochen. Sofern er sich immer noch ein Cube kaufen möchte, sollte er *das* mal lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (26. Januar 2009)

Naja das Cube AMS was er haben will wird solche Sachen noch weniger gerne wegstecken, solche Räder sind nunmal keine Freerider, wenn ich richtig springen will muss ich mir auch das entsprechende Bike dafür kaufen.

Aber wenn dann in ein paar Wochen im Cube Forum ein Thread auftaucht, in dem ein gefaltetes Cube AMS zu sehen ist, weis ich ja Bescheid


----------



## Suidakra (26. Januar 2009)

Muss ich zustimmen, denn dem Bericht zufolge nach hat sich der Schwerpunkt beim Aufprall exakt in einer Linie auf eine Stelle des Rahmens fixiert. Ich schätze einfach mal, daß bei dem Aufprall (40km/h) kein Rahmen überlebt hätte. und das der Reifen überlebt hat ist klar, er ist ja eingesunken und wurde abgefedert, der Mensch mit seinem Gewicht oben drauf leider nicht. Hut ab, daß da nix schlimmeres passiert ist....


----------



## knuspi (26. Januar 2009)

Seh ich auch so, da kann Canyon nichts dafür. Und wozu sollen sie eine Materialprüfung machen? Nach so einem Sturz ist jeder AM-Rahmen Schrott.
Und wie man bei so einer Aktion nicht mal einen Helm tragen kann ist mir sowieso schleierhaft


----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

trotzdem ich fand die beratung auf meine fragen einfach total daneben.
war jetzt auch eigtl nicht wirklich bös gemeint. ich weiß das ich des vll bisschen blöd geschrieben hab... 
ich hab aber aus sicherer quelle erfahren das canyon nicht gerade die besten rahmen hat. deswegen steig ich jetzt um. und gut mag sein das des vll n heftiger sturz war hab mir aber mehr versprochen naja is jetzt auch egal.
bike ist schon kaputt und das neue schon bestellt.
es hat auch vorteile wenn man einen dickschädel hat.
und freerider kommt für mich nicht in frage. mit nem freerider n alpencross, ne danke!
obwohl mich so ne maschine schon anmachen würd, ich könnt se aber nicht wirklich oft ausfahren. muss oft einige kilometer zurücklegen bis ich an paar aufregende stellen komm die dafür geeignet wären. da probier ich des einfach noch mal mit nem am.


----------



## T!ll (26. Januar 2009)

Naja ob der AMS Rahmen besser ist...aber ist ja auch egal, solange du damit glücklich wirst


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Ich habe mir mal den Unfallbericht durchgelesen...
> Da hätte jeder Rahmen schlapp gemacht. Selbst ein Cube, Canndondale, Scott, etc. wäre dabei anstandlos eingeknickt/gebrochen. Sofern er sich immer noch ein Cube kaufen möchte, sollte er *das* mal lesen.



naja, der cube ams-rahmen wurde aber kostenlos ersetzt


----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

genau um das geht es mir ja. canyon hat sich in keiner weise kooperativ gezeigt.
haben mir nur einen neuen rahmen angeboten.
und da der auch über 1.000 euro kostet kauf ich mir n neus bike gleich.
hab auch nach rabatt gefordert doch total engstirnig!
typisch versand sag ich da kein bezug zum kunden!


----------



## mimi3 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich bin bestimmt kein Canyonfreund, aber die Nummer mit dem Rahmen wäre dir bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch passiert.
Auch Supermarkträder haben eine Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## ES7.0 (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass ich jetzt schon das dritte Canyon habe und bei mir alles super war und ist...

Die Bikes sind wirklich klasse und zu dem Preis kaum zuschlagen,,,

Geht doch einfach mal mehr fahren

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CcQQBPl2Stg


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preumi (26. Januar 2009)

Hier noch kurz was über Dynamischelasten,haben bei der Höhenrettungsausbildung einen Versuch durchgeführt indem wir ein Gewicht mit ca.75 kg im freien Fall 1.5m in ein Statischesseil ohne Bandfalldämpfer fallen liesen,dabei zeigte die dazwischen gehängte Digitalwaage einen Fangstoß von über 600 kg!!Wollte nur mal aufzeigen was hier für Kräfte wirken können.
Mußt wirklich einen Riesenschutzengel gehabt haben.
Hallt ihn gut fest!
Gruß!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Januar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Geht doch einfach mal mehr fahren



Seeehr witzisch 

wie denn wenn die Sch...karre *seit 9 Wochen *in Koblenz steht und NIX passiert


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Januar 2009)

ich bin heute mit meinem bmw x5 einen kieshügel hinuntergerauscht. unten war leider eine 1,5m hohe kante und so hats mich frontal in den boden gehauen. die karre ist jetzt vorne total schrott und der rahmen ist gebrochen. wie geht denn das? vorallem sind die reifen noch völlig heile!

nie wieder bmw. ich kaufe mir jetzt einen mercedes. 
einem bekannten ist zwar beim überfahren eines gullideckels der unterboden gerissen, aber das wurde auf kulanz geregelt. deswegen versuche ich es jetzt mit mercedes.


sachen gibts.


----------



## knuspi (26. Januar 2009)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> ich bin heute mit meinem bmw x5 einen kieshügel hinuntergerauscht. unten war leider eine 1,5m hohe kante und so hats mich frontal in den boden gehauen. die karre ist jetzt vorne total schrott und der rahmen ist gebrochen. wie geht denn das? vorallem sind die reifen noch völlig heile!
> 
> nie wieder bmw. ich kaufe mir jetzt einen mercedes.
> einem bekannten ist zwar beim überfahren eines gullideckels der unterboden gerissen, aber das wurde auf kulanz geregelt. deswegen versuche ich es jetzt mit mercedes.
> ...



Hahaha, köstlich  Sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## mietzi1991 (27. Januar 2009)

du kannst nicht auge mit zahn vergleichen! auserdem hätt n x5 die kante geschafft...


----------



## ES7.0 (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, wahrscheinlich noch ohne einen Kratzer

Nur weiter so, ist sehr unterhaltsam ich pack schonmal das Popcorn aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratzus (27. Januar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> du kannst nicht auge mit zahn vergleichen! auserdem hätt n x5 die kante geschafft...



Hi mietzi1991,
"Die Kante" hätte bald dich geschafft!
 Denk dran : Den 1. Einschlag hat das Canyon abbekommen, sozusagen "crashzone".
Ausserdem, sollte der Titel nicht besser heissen:
"*Der totale (normale ? ) mietzi1991 Wahnsinn*".
Hoffe Du bleibst uns in der Zukunft erhalten.
Bratzus


----------



## rossi-0815 (27. Januar 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das nun mal, wenn man (nicht als Kunde) am falschen Ende spart. Schicke Verkaufsräume, durchgestylte Homepage, die Fumic Brothers und den Zabel am Start, aber dann mal wieder beim Service, qualifizierten Personal und einem geeigneten CRM-Software gespart.


 
Da kann ich dir leider nur recht geben!

Ich musste letzte Woche, als ich wegen nem Garatiefall angerufen habe, mit erschrecken feststellen, dass immernoch bzw. schon wieder eine Ansage läuft, die mir sagt, dass ein neues System eingeführt wurde und es deshalb zu Verzögerungen kommen kann... also mal ehrlich, das läuft schon seit nem halben Jahr oder so! Und auf einen Rückruf bzw. ne Mail von Canyon warte ich auch noch immer.... hab in zwischen 2 mal angerufen und eine Mail geschrieben, nur um den Rücksendeschein für nen Garantiefall zu bekommen... 

Ich bin von dem Bike wirklich begeistert, aber der Service ist echt das letzte! Tut mir leid das ich das so sagen muss, aber der "Spaß" hat schon bei der Bestellung angefangen und jetzt wo meine Pike den Geist aufgibt gehts weiter... wenn das so weiter geht war das definitv mein letztes Versender-Bike...

Grüße


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Januar 2009)

rossi-0815 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nur recht geben!
> 
> Ich musste letzte Woche, als ich wegen nem Garatiefall angerufen habe, mit erschrecken feststellen, dass immernoch bzw. schon wieder eine Ansage läuft, die mir sagt, dass ein neues System eingeführt wurde und es deshalb zu Verzögerungen kommen kann... also mal ehrlich, das läuft schon seit nem halben Jahr oder so! Und auf einen Rückruf bzw. ne Mail von Canyon warte ich auch noch immer.... hab in zwischen 2 mal angerufen und eine Mail geschrieben, nur um den Rücksendeschein für nen Garantiefall zu bekommen...
> 
> ...




So, heute habe ich eine lapidare Mail bekommen, leider nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Immerhin ein Crash Replacement für 600 Euronen hat man mir angeboten.

Bei H&S habe ich dann aber doch lieber für 79,- einen neuen Rahmen gekauft, und Canyon geschrieben, dass sie meinen alten Rahmen mit dem Garantiefall (Tretlagergewinde rund) genauso wie meine Kundenkartei dauerhaft entsorgen können...

Das wars für mich ihr Canyon-Loitz, viel Glück weiterhin, auf dass kein Kunde etwas von euch will 

Liebe Konkurrenz, die anstehenden Anschaffungen eines guten Fulies und eines Rennrades dieses Frühjahr dürfte euch freuen, einer (Canyon) ist freiwillig draussen!!!


----------



## hopfer (27. Januar 2009)




----------



## Jogi (27. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> So, heute habe ich eine lapidare Mail bekommen, leider nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Immerhin ein Crash Replacement für 600 Euronen hat man mir angeboten.
> 
> Bei H&S habe ich dann aber doch lieber für 79,- einen neuen Rahmen gekauft, und Canyon geschrieben, dass sie meinen alten Rahmen mit dem Garantiefall (Tretlagergewinde rund) genauso wie meine Kundenkartei dauerhaft entsorgen können...
> 
> ...




Dann werden's dieses Jahr wohl nur 19998 Fahrräder, die Canyon verkaufen wird. Die Geschäftsleitung wird über Kurzarbeit nachdenken müssen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Januar 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Dann werden's dieses Jahr wohl nur 19998 Fahrräder, die Canyon verkaufen wird. Die Geschäftsleitung wird über Kurzarbeit nachdenken müssen.



Ja, genau so fühle ich mich von denen behandelt


----------



## kailer (27. Januar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> kiesgrubbe baggersee ich fahr die kiesgrube runter unten ist noch mal ne ca 1,5 m stufe und joa war bissl zu schnell dran roll über die kante der stufe und habs nicht mehr geschafft das vorderrad früh genug hoch zu ziehen. naja landung auf dem vorderreifen so das es eigtl ziemlich ausbalanciert war aber mit 40 sachen vollgas mitm vorderrad einzustechen is glaub ich nicht grad der burner. naja gabel hat den sturz sofort aufgenommen und hat das auch hören lassennaja als die gabel dann ganz drinnen war merk ich das iwas nachgibt und ein lautes klack ist zu hören.
> dann bin ich auch schon vollgas mitm kopf gegen boden geschossen und ne 1 a Kopflandung hingelegt. naja so cool wie ich sein musste natürlich alles ohne helm...
> als ich dann wieder aufstehen wollte mirkte ich das mir iwas den kopf runter läuft und dann seh ich einen roten tropfen von meiner nase fallen, der sich auch gleich zu nem sturzbach aus blut entwickelte!
> naja ende der geschichte ist: 2 Sankas, 1 Notarzt, 1 Heli und Polizei darf auch nicht fehlen.



Ein schönes Beispiel, dass Darwinismus nicht immer funktioniert 

Jetzt verstehe ich immerhin, warum mein AOK Beitrag ständig steigt... 

Mein Tipp für deine "Zukunft": Melde dich bei der Bundeswehr, die brauchen Leute wie dich in Afghanistan. Da bekommst du dein Spielzeug auch auf Staatskosten ersetzt, falls du's kaputt machst und musst dich nicht mit dem Hersteller rumärgern...

Gruß
kailer


----------



## klaus_fusion (28. Januar 2009)

bike4life1 schrieb:


> dies ist die Geschichte einer Ersatzteilebestellung bei Canyon:
> 
> Gewissermaßen die "unvollendete", denn das Teil habe ich immer noch nicht !
> 
> ...



Kenn ich! *is normal*

PS: hat jemand eine funktionierende Canyon MA Voodopuppe? Würde gerne positive Effekte herbeisteuern...

.


----------



## klaus_fusion (29. Januar 2009)

Sach ma !

Kriegt eigentlich irgendeiner von euch *emails von Canyon*? z. B. wenn reparierte Teile zum Versand fertig sind oder wenn es irgendwelche Verzögerungen gibt?

Ich versteh das nämlich nicht. Seit Jahren haben die meine email adresse - und schicken mir einfach keine "Statusmails". Hab schon mehrmals nachgefragt. Die Adresse stimmt. Aber es kommt nix an. Tote Hose.


----------



## l.o.k.i (29. Januar 2009)

Bei mir antworten sie nicht mal auf meine Mails.
Teile sind ja nicht so schlimm, aber dass sie mir nicht einmal bestätigen können, dass die 3100 Vorkasse (vor über 2 Wochen überwiesen) angekommen sind finde ich schon sehr hart und das obwohl sich die Lieferung bis jetzt schon eine Woche verzögert hat (Torque ES9.0) 
Ich will ja nur wissen ob mein Geld angekommen ist (und in sicheren Händen ist ) und wann mein Bike kommt. 
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dass schafft jeder noch so bes****er Onlineshop auch wenn ich nur einen USB-Stick bestelle, aber bei über 3000 finde ich, dass eine Frechheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Januar 2009)

mal angerufen?


----------



## mietzi1991 (29. Januar 2009)

@kailer:
no risk no fun! und auserdem weiß ich das ich n guten schutzengel hab der mich führt.
ach und ich bin in der bundeswehr ausgemustert worden habe 2 kaputte kniee!


----------



## Scapin (29. Januar 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Bei mir antworten sie nicht mal auf meine Mails.
> Teile sind ja nicht so schlimm, aber dass sie mir nicht einmal bestätigen können, dass die 3100 Vorkasse (vor über 2 Wochen überwiesen) angekommen sind finde ich schon sehr hart und das obwohl sich die Lieferung bis jetzt schon eine Woche verzögert hat (Torque ES9.0)
> Ich will ja nur wissen ob mein Geld angekommen ist (und in sicheren Händen ist ) und wann mein Bike kommt.
> Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dass schafft jeder noch so bes****er Onlineshop auch wenn ich nur einen USB-Stick bestelle, aber bei über 3000 finde ich, dass eine Frechheit.



So wie sich Canyon im Service darstellt (nicht zuletzt im "Herstellerforum" was ja angeblich vom Hersteller betreut werden soll - ) würde ich denen nicht mal einen Freiumschlag schicken. 
Mensch, für 3100,00 hättest du doch ......
Scapin


----------



## vitello (29. Januar 2009)

Versteh sowiso nicht wie man solche Summen einfach mal vorab überweist. Nachnahmelieferung kost doch auch nicht die Welt und da hab ich meine Kohle sicher und brauch mir keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## l.o.k.i (29. Januar 2009)

denk ich mir auch gerade!!!!! Hab heute 2 mal angerufen (und das ist von Ãsterreich gar nicht mal so billig) das 1. mal hat nach 5 min niemand abgehoben und das 2. mal kam nach 5min die Ansage: "leider kÃ¶nnen wir ihren Anruf aufgrund eines technischen Gebrechens nicht entgegen nehmen" also sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.  
und der ganze SpaÃ kostete mich 5â¬  und 20 Minuten meiner Zeit.

will doch nur wissen wo mein Geld ist und nicht noch dafÃ¼r zahlen mÃ¼ssen um es zu erfahren  oder nicht!

@ vitello 
geht nicht nach Ãsterreich!!! 
sonnst wÃ¼rde ich das auch nicht machen


----------



## vitello (29. Januar 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> denk ich mir auch gerade!!!!! Hab heute 2 mal angerufen (und das ist von Österreich gar nicht mal so billig) das 1. mal hat nach 5 min niemand abgehoben und das 2. mal kam nach 5min die Ansage: "leider können wir ihren Anruf aufgrund eines technischen Gebrechens nicht entgegen nehmen" also sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
> und der ganze Spaß kostete mich 5  und 20 Minuten meiner Zeit.
> 
> will doch nur wissen wo mein Geld ist und nicht noch dafür zahlen müssen um es zu erfahren  oder nicht!
> ...



ahhhh, ok ...das ist natürlich dumm dass des Nach AT nicht geht.


----------



## LimaBravo (29. Januar 2009)

@ l.o.k.i.
bin auch aus Österreich und hab schon mehrere Räder von Canyon gekauft und per Vorrauskasse bezahlt, Bestätigung hab ich auch nie bekommen, leider hat aber immer gepasst und wenn sie das Rad fertig haben senden sie es auch sofort, von wo in A bist du ?

lg


----------



## l.o.k.i (29. Januar 2009)

und deshalb will ich auch nicht wegen jedem Sch*** anrufen und 5 o 10â¬ dafÃ¼r zahlen. Sonder einfach Ã¼ber die entscheidenden Schritte (wann ich zahlen soll, Zahlungseingang, Liefertermienverschiebungen, Versand..) automatisch informiert werden und vor allem bei solchen BetrÃ¤gen (bin Student und das entspricht 6Monaten Stipendium, also ein halbes Jahr leben )

@LimaBravo
komm aus Dornbirn und studier jetzt in Wien


----------



## knuspi (29. Januar 2009)

Gäbe ja immernoch die Möglichkeit per Kreditkarte zu bezahlen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (29. Januar 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> denk ich mir auch gerade!!!!! Hab heute 2 mal angerufen (und das ist von Österreich gar nicht mal so billig) das 1. mal hat nach 5 min niemand abgehoben und das 2. mal kam nach 5min die Ansage: "leider können wir ihren Anruf aufgrund eines technischen Gebrechens nicht entgegen nehmen" also sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
> und der ganze Spaß kostete mich 5  und 20 Minuten meiner Zeit.
> 
> will doch nur wissen wo mein Geld ist und nicht noch dafür zahlen müssen um es zu erfahren  oder nicht!
> ...



ich hab da mal was markiert, addiert ihr im össiland anders als in deutschland??


----------



## l.o.k.i (29. Januar 2009)

@HB76
bist ja ganz ein lustiger   
PC einschalten, Nummer raussuchen Bestellbestätigung...
und dann noch aufregen


----------



## LimaBravo (29. Januar 2009)

ich erledige meine Anrufe zu Canyon immer über Skype, Kreditkarte wäre eine Möglichkeit, ich denke aber C. ist eine vertrauenswürdige Firma der es recht gut geht. Habe voriges Jahr auch angerufen, glaube so nach 3 Tagen und die Überweisung wurde bestätigt.


----------



## l.o.k.i (29. Januar 2009)

geht aber auch nicht so ohne weiteres da man die Kreditkartendaten nicht direkt bei der Bestellung eingeben kann sonder sich danach noch mal bei Canyon melden soll und die Daten per Telefon durchgeben. Ist zumindest ist das zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung so gestanden. --> ist auch nicht viel besser.

Ich habe ja keine Angst das Canyon mein Geld unterschlägt oder so und wenn ich nicht der Überzeugung wäre, dass Canyon eine seriöse Firma ist würde ich auf keinen Fall dort bestellen.
Ich will ja nur wissen obs gut angekommen ist  
kann ja immer was passieren iban vertippen...

@LimaBravo
von wo bist du? und ist Skype auf Festnetz Ausland jetzt gratis?


----------



## LimaBravo (29. Januar 2009)

bin aus Purgstall N.Ö., Gratis ist es leider nicht aber auch nicht teuer, um 1  kannst schon lange in der Schleife hängen und dann noch ausgibig tratschen.


----------



## l.o.k.i (29. Januar 2009)

für die nächst Canyon Bestellung (falls es die noch geben sollte) werd ich mir dann auch Skype Guthaben kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (29. Januar 2009)

welchen Liefertermin hast du für dein ES9 bekommen


----------



## l.o.k.i (29. Januar 2009)

26.1


----------



## kürbis (29. Januar 2009)

also meine canyon torque lieferung war für den 9.2 angekündigt und es kam schon vor 2 tagen

bei mir wurde auch auf emails geantwortet.

schade ist das ich nochmal hin muss die gabel ne macke hat. das darf zwar nicht passieren aber da kann man jetzt auch nichts machen. ich bin trotzdem froh und das rad ist nur geil


----------



## biketunE (29. Januar 2009)

2 Bikes bei Canyon gekauft - Eins davon 2x4Wochen dort, das andere 1x2Wochen dort. 

Das Bike, welches 2 Wochen dort war, wurde so verpfuscht repariert, dass die defekte FSA Kurbel bereits nach einer Ausfahrt streikte. Seit nunmehr 7 Tagen ist sie eingeschickt, ich bekomme weder eine email das wenigstens ein Paket eingegangen ist noch erhalte ich am Telefon eine Auskunft was mit der Kurbel passiert. 

Als ich die Kurbel demontierte wurde mir schlecht. Sowas kriegt nicht mal n unmotivierter Azubi hin.


Es geht auch anders: Habe bei bike24 Ãberschuhe (!!!Achtung 25â¬ Artikel im Gegensatz zum 2000â¬ Bike!!!) eingeschickt, einen Tag spÃ¤ter erhielt ich eine email mit Auskunft Ã¼ber den weiteren Verlauf und die geschÃ¤tzt Dauer. Dabei wurde speziell auf mein Produkt eingegangen.


Die Canyon Bikes sind super, keine Frage. Aber sie sollten mal versuchen, ihre Stammkunden zu halten. Denn preislich sind sie nicht mehr die Einzigsten. Zum GlÃ¼ck!


----------



## Scapin (30. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich muss ich Canyon sogar dankbar sein. Wollte mir 2005 ein ES 9 kaufen. Liefertermin wurde seitens Canyon insgesamt 4 mal verschoben. Erreichbar war zu der Zeit auch niemand - oder nur sehr schwierig. Hab dann abbestellt, länger gespart und mir ein paar Monate später ein Nicolai aufbauen lassen. Seither weiß ich was Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit bzgl. Bikes ist. 
Und wenn ich hier verfolge, was sich immer wieder bei Canyon abspielt hat sich nicht viel geändert - außer das Canyon jetzt neuerdings ABM Träger für arbeitslose Radfahrer geworden ist. Naja, der Hype wird weitergehen und Kunden werden sich weiter aufregen. 
Martin


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Januar 2009)

Lehman Bank war auch vertauensvoll und ging Pleite. 

Wenn ich den Thread so lese, dann verstehe ich die Leute nicht, welche da noch ein Rad kaufen.

Geiz ist nicht immer Geil. Geht doch zum guten Fachhandel, wo der Service auch stimmt.


----------



## speedhuem (30. Januar 2009)

Tja...wenn man sich einmal in ein Rad "verguckt" hat ist es nicht mehr so leicht sich auf was anderes einzulassen. Und wenn es dann eben ein Canyon geworden ist, hofft glaub ich jeder, dass es zumindest bei ihm/ihr klappt mit Lieferung und Service.

Aber ärgerlich ist es immer wieder. 
Die Frage ist ja, wie man den Leuten bei Canyon klar machen kann, dass es auch ohne viel Mehraufwand wesentlich besser laufen würde und so außer den Rädern auch die Kundenzufriedenheit on top wäre ?!? 
Natürlich hat Canyon auch einige sehr zufriedene Kunden. Aber wenn ich als Marketing-Chef oder so mitbekommen würde wie sich die Leute hier  (verständlicherweise) aufregen, dann würde ich entsprechend reagieren (z.B. zwei Leute einstellen, die sich nur mit Reklamationen, emails und mit der Einhaltung der Liefertermine beschäftigen).

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Langley (30. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Lehman Bank war auch vertauensvoll und ging Pleite.
> 
> Wenn ich den Thread so lese, dann verstehe ich die Leute nicht, welche da noch ein Rad kaufen.
> 
> Geiz ist nicht immer Geil. Geht doch zum guten Fachhandel, wo der Service auch stimmt.



Nette Idee: Aber: Wenn ich im flachen Rheinland auf die Idee komme mir ein DH Bike zu goennen ist da kein "guter Fachhandel". Du solltest mal erleben was da abgeht bei den hiesigen Haendlern.

Dann lieber Canyon und co, wo das Preisgefuege durchaus stimmt. Du findest hier einfach niemand der Dir, sagen wir, nen Liteville 901er Rahmen nach Deinen Vorstellungen konfiguriert ohne danach vom Gewinn ein Einfamilienhaus bauen zu koennen.

Take care

Langley


----------



## klaus_fusion (30. Januar 2009)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Sach ma !
> 
> Kriegt eigentlich irgendeiner von euch *emails von Canyon*? z. B. wenn reparierte Teile zum Versand fertig sind oder wenn es irgendwelche Verzögerungen gibt?
> 
> Ich versteh das nämlich nicht. Seit Jahren haben die meine email adresse - und schicken mir einfach keine "Statusmails". Hab schon mehrmals nachgefragt. Die Adresse stimmt. Aber es kommt nix an. Tote Hose.




Also - positive Neuigkeiten. Mein Dämpfer kam gestern *komplett repariert* zurück. Ein Novum für mich. Ich hatte 2 Dinge reklamiert. BEIDE wurden behoben. Toll. So soll es sein.

Letztes mal haben sie nämlich davon nur die hälfte gemacht gehabt. 

Per email wurde ich leider auch nicht informiert. Wäre schon toll. Dass man halt einfach weiss dass die nächsten Tage ein Paket kommt.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen das es zu einigen Unzufriedenheiten gekommen ist. Natürlich liegt uns die Zufriedenheit unserer Kunden sehr am Herzen.

Canyon ist in den vergangenen Jahren sehr stark gewachsen. Das soll keine flache Entschuldigung sein, aber Strukturen müssen mitwachsen. Daran wird mit Nachdruck gearbeitet. So wurde in diesem Jahr bereits der Kundenservice /Werkstatt mit einer neuen Leitung personell verstärkt. Der Kollege wird mich auch nach seiner Einarbeitungszeit hier im Forum unterstützen. Auch die Umstellung auf die neue ERP-Software, die natürlich anfangs holperig verlief, zeigt jetzt Wirkung. Ausserdem läuft seit einiger Zeit eine komplette Umstellung der Prozesse im Callcenter um Erreichbarkeit und Serviceorientierung deutlich zu verbessern. Auch diese neuen Strukturen zeigen bereits schon jetzt erhebliche Verbesserungen.

Man kann ja auch hier im Thread sehen das das fehlende Feedback zum Status eines Serviceauftrags (Ware eingegangen, Ware zum Service beim Hersteller, Ware wieder eingetroffen, Ware Ausgang zum Kunden usw) immer wieder bemängelt wird. Ab Ende dieser Woche wird es zu diesen und anderen Vorgängen Statusmeldungen per Email geben sofern die Kundenemailadresse hinterlegt ist.

Viele Grüße,

Michael Staab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (30. Januar 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> [...]Ab Ende dieser Woche[...]



Ein Blick auf den Kalender sagt mir:

Wir haben heute "Ende dieser Woche" 

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Büscherammler (30. Januar 2009)

Leeres Geblubber, wie immer.


----------



## Tintin33 (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich muß hier mal ne Lanze brechen für Canyon.
Hatte mein Bike auch wegen ner Reperatur bei denen oben.
(Sattelstütze hielt nicht richtig).
Zudem hatte meine Hinterradbremse Druckpunktverlust.
Weggeschickt am 15.01 ,heute kam es zurück.

Alles komplett ohne irgendwelches Gejammer repariert.
Sogar ne neu Sattelklemme (09er Modell) bekam ich spendiert.

Suuuper.

Mein alter Bikehändler war nicht so fix und kulant

Naja in so einem Forum werden halt nur Probs diskutiert.
Soll keine Kritik sein.



Sers


----------



## simdiem (30. Januar 2009)

2 mails an Canyon zwecks Drehmomente des Hinterbaus. Keine Antwort. Seit 3 Wochen. Und die Mail ist sehr freundlich geschrieben.

ohne worte


----------



## Tintin33 (30. Januar 2009)

Ja das mit den Mails is so ne Sache bei denen.
Plötzlich klingelts.....tach ich soll hier ein Fahrrad abhole......2 wochen später klingelts.......ich hab da so ne große Kiste is die für sie?

Wird wohl dran liegen das der eine PC den Canyon besitzt bei Staabi im Büro steht.Und der is ja den ganzen Tag im IBC Forum.

Ich mach halt alles übers Telefon.

Sers


----------



## Jogi (30. Januar 2009)

Tintin33 schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Mails is so ne Sache bei denen.
> Plötzlich klingelts.....tach ich soll hier ein Fahrrad abhole......2 wochen später klingelts.......ich hab da so ne große Kiste is die für sie?
> 
> Wird wohl dran liegen das der eine PC den Canyon besitzt bei Staabi im Büro steht.Und der is ja den ganzen Tag im IBC Forum.
> ...




neenee, die ham schon nochn paar pcs da rumstehen. da is son angefressener apfel drauf, vielleicht liegts dadran??


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Januar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> hey hey,
> wollt mich hier auch mal melden.
> ich kann nur abraten ein canyon zu kaufen. anbauteile sind zwar super qualität aber der rahmen ist totaler schrott!!!!
> naja seht selber:
> ...



Du bist übringens nicht der einzige der diesen Rahmen exakt SO zerlegt hat. Im StudiVZ gibts au einen. Gleicher Fahrfehler gleiches Ergebnis. Nur mit Fox Gabel. Alle Teile heil, Rahmen hin.


----------



## Peter K (31. Januar 2009)

Tintin33 schrieb:


> Also ich muß hier mal ne Lanze brechen für Canyon.
> Hatte mein Bike auch wegen ner Reperatur bei denen oben.
> (Sattelstütze hielt nicht richtig).
> Zudem hatte meine Hinterradbremse Druckpunktverlust.
> ...



Was haben sie denn als Massnahme an deiner wackelnden Sattelstütze unternommen ? Ich habe das selbe Problem mit einer Thomsonstütze (31,6) in meinem Nerve. Die neue 2009er Klemme hat nichts gebracht, die klemmt noch schlechter als die alte. Meine Sattelstütze wackelt richtiggehend im Sattelrohr, wenn die Klemmschelle geöffnet wird. Halbwegs fest bekomme ich das Ganze nur, wenn ich die Schelle maximal zusammenklemme. Da ist dann der Spalt praktisch kpl. zusammen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Januar 2009)

klingt für mich nach einem Toleranz Problem von Sattelstütze und Rohr am Rahmen. Da hilft dann wohl auch die beste Klemmung nix. Hast ma ne andere Sattelstütze probiert, oder deine bei einem anderen Rad? Dann bekommst vielleicht einen Anhaltswert welches Maß nicht exakt stimmt. Entweder Rohr oder Sattelstütze. Im schlimmsten Fall beide. Dann addieren sich die Abweichungen und es ist hoffnungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (31. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> klingt für mich nach einem Toleranz Problem von Sattelstütze und Rohr am Rahmen. Da hilft dann wohl auch die beste Klemmung nix. Hast ma ne andere Sattelstütze probiert, oder deine bei einem anderen Rad? Dann bekommst vielleicht einen Anhaltswert welches Maß nicht exakt stimmt. Entweder Rohr oder Sattelstütze. Im schlimmsten Fall beide. Dann addieren sich die Abweichungen und es ist hoffnungslos.



Die Stütze ist eine neue nicht gekröpfte Thomson Elite 31,6 mit 410 mm Länge. Dieselbe ist an meinem zweiten Rad und dem HT meiner Frau verbaut. Die Masshaltigkeit der Stützen ist genau. Das Prob kommt sicher vom zu großen Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs. Das Rad war deswegen schon einmal in Koblenz. Die haben da den Rahmen anscheinend von innen mit Hohlraumwachs ausgesprüht. So jedenfalls damals ein Kommentar von einem Canyonianer. So richtig der Renner ist das nicht. Mal sehen, ob Herr Staab da ne Idee zu hat ??


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Januar 2009)

Hohlraum-wachs ist wohl nur ne sehr kurzfristige Lösung. Wüsste nicht wie sich das richtig lösen lässt ohne wahnsinnigen Aufwand zu betreiben. Möglicherweise gibt es extrem dünnwandige Reduzierhülsen. Hab sowas mal an einem Stadtradl verbaut. Aber richtig gut ist diese Lösung für ein solches MTB definitiv nicht.


----------



## mietzi1991 (2. Februar 2009)

@freeman 1982:
hatte der auch n canyon bike?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Februar 2009)

"der" war ich selber, und nein... es war ein billiges Aldi Stadt-Radl.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (2. Februar 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist eine neue nicht gekröpfte Thomson Elite 31,6 mit 410 mm Länge. Dieselbe ist an meinem zweiten Rad und dem HT meiner Frau verbaut. Die Masshaltigkeit der Stützen ist genau. Das Prob kommt sicher vom zu großen Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs. Das Rad war deswegen schon einmal in Koblenz. Die haben da den Rahmen anscheinend von innen mit Hohlraumwachs ausgesprüht. So jedenfalls damals ein Kommentar von einem Canyonianer. So richtig der Renner ist das nicht. Mal sehen, ob Herr Staab da ne Idee zu hat ??



Bei mir gab es damales Knackgeräusche beim pedalieren. Hatte die Sattelklemme bis auf Maximum. In Koblenz hat man dann die Sattelaufnahme geweitet, sodass eine Sattelstange größeren Durchmesseres reingepasst hat. Somit war mein Knackproblem weg und die Sattelklemme musst nicht mehr bis auf Anschlag angezogen werden. Sowas schon in Betracht gezogen? Die Maße der Sattelrohre kann ich dir leider nicht nennen.


----------



## Tintin33 (2. Februar 2009)

Muß das ganze erst ma testen.

Bin noch außer Gefecht gesetzt wegen ner OP.Bikeverbot vom Arzt.

Errinnert mich im 2 Wochen nochma dran.
Werd euch dann Rückmeldung geben.

Sers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (2. Februar 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es damales Knackgeräusche beim pedalieren. Hatte die Sattelklemme bis auf Maximum. In Koblenz hat man dann die Sattelaufnahme geweitet, sodass eine Sattelstange größeren Durchmesseres reingepasst hat. Somit war mein Knackproblem weg und die Sattelklemme musst nicht mehr bis auf Anschlag angezogen werden. Sowas schon in Betracht gezogen? Die Maße der Sattelrohre kann ich dir leider nicht nennen.



Habe heute mit einem Subito (Innenmessgerät) das Sattelrohr in 2 verschiedenen Tiefen (bei ca. 40 & 100 mm) in Fahrtrichtung und jeweils um 90°, also quer zur Fahrtrichtung gemessen. 
Bei Tiefe 40mm Längs:31,92mm, Quer:31.75mm 
Bei Tiefe 100mm: Längs:31,65mm, Quer:31,72mm
Die Thomson Elite 31,6 hat tatsächlich 31,56mm also 4/100 mm Untermass. In den Rahmen passt also eine 31,8er rein.

Was hast du denn für eine Stütze reinbekommen ?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (2. Februar 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Habe heute mit einem Subito (Innenmessgerät) das Sattelrohr in 2 verschiedenen Tiefen (bei ca. 40 & 100 mm) in Fahrtrichtung und jeweils um 90°, also quer zur Fahrtrichtung gemessen.
> Bei Tiefe 40mm Längs:31,92mm, Quer:31.75mm
> Bei Tiefe 100mm: Längs:31,65mm, Quer:31,72mm
> Die Thomson Elite 31,6 hat tatsächlich 31,56mm also 4/100 mm Untermass. In den Rahmen passt also eine 31,8er rein.
> ...



Hi Peter! Ich kann es dir nicht 100% genau sagen, aber ich meine doch es war erst die 31,6 und diese wurde bei Canyon gegen eine 31,8 getauscht. Habs leider in meinem damaligen Thread nicht mit erwähnt. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=294775 (Post #20)

Die 31,8 wird schon passen. Wenn nicht auf anhieb, kann Canyon da nachhelfen.


----------



## Peter K (7. Februar 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Hi Peter! Ich kann es dir nicht 100% genau sagen, aber ich meine doch es war erst die 31,6 und diese wurde bei Canyon gegen eine 31,8 getauscht. Habs leider in meinem damaligen Thread nicht mit erwähnt. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=294775 (Post #20)
> 
> Die 31,8 wird schon passen. Wenn nicht auf anhieb, kann Canyon da nachhelfen.



Hab diese Woche mit dem Service von Canyon telefoniert. Die wollten mir eine Stütze mit 31,8 mm schicken. Leider ist nur eine in Länge 367mm (gerade Ausführung) verfügbar. Diese ist evtl. ein bischen knapp von der Länge. Ich warte jetzt mal die kommende Woche ab, was da passiert.


----------



## Peter K (25. Februar 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Hab diese Woche mit dem Service von Canyon telefoniert. Die wollten mir eine Stütze mit 31,8 mm schicken. Leider ist nur eine in Länge 367mm (gerade Ausführung) verfügbar. Diese ist evtl. ein bischen knapp von der Länge. Ich warte jetzt mal die kommende Woche ab, was da passiert.



Thomson mit 31,8 mm in Länge 410 eingebaut. Hab das Teil aus USA bekommen, da es hier in "D" nicht in der Länge aufzutreiben war. Sattelrohr innen minimalst beim örtlichen Fachbetrieb nachreiben lassen. Stütze passt nun so, wie man das eigentlich bei einem Rad in der Preiskategorie erwartet. Klemme muss nur noch mit geringer Handkraft geschlossen werden.
War kürzlich bei Canyon in Koblenz. Der erste Griff ist immer nach der Sattelklemme. Wenn man die öffnet und der Satte rauscht nach unten, kannste den Rahmen gleich kicken. Stehen einige Räder rum, bei denen das so ist. Das Prob haben andere Hersteller aber auch....


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (25. Februar 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> War kürzlich bei Canyon in Koblenz. Wenn man die öffnet und der Satte rauscht nach unten, kannste den Rahmen gleich kicken.


Ne, nicht den Rahmen - die Sattelstütze 

Ist doch gut, dass du damit jetzt Ruhe hast. Ich finde ja es muss nicht immer alles perfekt sein -> laaangweiliig. Wenn dann sowas behoben ist, freut man sich halt mal wieder - ist doch schön! Viel Spass beim biken!


----------



## Peter K (27. Februar 2009)

yue993qi107 schrieb:


> gucci vintagegucci onlinegucci fashiongucci ukgucci bags




Was soll das werden ??


----------



## ManuelGilles (1. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich hoffe das dies hier die richtige Stelle ist, um mal schön seinen Frust niederzuschreiben!

Ich könnte momentan echt platzen!
Hab mein Bike vor ca 5 Wochen in die erste Inspektion gegeben!
Auch schon mit der ersten Fehlerbeschreibung , nälich dasa aus der Gabel Öl rausläuft!
So nach etwas  Warten (3 Wochen) habe ich dann mein Bike zurückerhalten! Inspektion mit Gutschein für *99,00 *...ok es wurden auch die Kassette und ein Ritzel vorne ausgetauscht! Nach 500 km Fahrleistung!
Ok kann man ja noch auf mangelnde Pflege der Kette zurückführen, aktzeptiert!
Heute morgen freute ich mich dann auf das gute 
Wetter was wir seit Abholung des Bikes nicht mehr hatten, um mal eine erste ausgiebige Tour zu machen! 
Aber es ist ja so wie ich es fast schon gewöhnt bin beim losfahren einmal eingefedert und dann klack es beim einfedern vorne aus der Gabel...

...

...das darf doch nicht wahr sein, bei jedem einfedern kommt ein klacken vorne aus der Gabel!
Also noch nicht mal aus der hofeinfahrt gewesen da bin ich wieder umgedreht! Wollte mal das Vorderrad ausbauen und was muss ich da feststellen...die Sch** Steckachse lässt sich auch nicht mehr rausdrehen! Und beim Inspizieren des ganzen fällt mir auch noch auf das die (rote) Schraube um den Rebound einzustellen komplett fehlt!!!
Nach Aussage von Canyon wurde die Gabel ja auch zu Rock-Shox eingeschickt wo Sie Ihren "Service" bekam und der Fehler behoben wurde!

...Aber wieso bekommt man die Gabel dann mit nem neuen Fehler zurück!

Und wieso zum Teufel fällt das bei Canyon keinem auf??
Das ist doch wohl wirklich ein Witz eigentlich sollte man doch nach einer Inspektion mal eine Probefahrt mit dem Rad machen!

Also momentan versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr!
Jeder meiner Bekannten die ein MTB vom "Fahrrad Frxx " für noch nichtmal die Hälfte des Geldes haben, haben ansatzweise solche Probleme mit Ihren Bikes.
Wenn mir einer* jetzt* sagen würde, hier hast du deine 1800,00 Zurück und gib uns dein Bike wieder...ich würds sofort machen!
Ich bin echt nach anfänglicher Euphorie ziemlich enttäuscht von Canyon! Also Leute checkt eure Bikes am besten auf dem Canyon Parkplatz auf Herz und Nieren dann müsst Ihr wenigstens nicht 
(wie ich am Montag) schon wieder zu Canyon fahren! Oder Ihr führt die Inspektion am besten selbst durch!

So mir gehts direkt schon besser!

PS: Will einer mein Fahrrad zum Neupreis abkaufen? Ist auch erst 9 Monate alt und nur ca 500 KM gelaufen!
Achja und Scheckheftgepflegt!


----------



## seltsamkeit (2. März 2009)

sorry, ohne wieder einer von den unendlichen vielen zu werden die sich hier ausheulen und beschweren. aber ich muss mich (wiederholt) einreihen.

mir fällts schwer noch neutral und sachlich zu bleiben, aber canyon gleicht mir immer mehr einem "saftladen" (verzeiht meine prolatarische sprache, ich will nur ungern meine wurzeln leugnen). neue bikes zu verkaufen und immer mehr zu den top-herstellern aufzurücken scheint die strategie der nächsten jahre zu sein. das vereinzelte auf der strecke bleiben ist klar, gespart wird am support.

die erste mail vor 6 wochen, 2 freundliche erinnerungen hinterher. dabei gings "nur" um einen fehler an der oro, der nachweislich seit anfang an vorhanden ist, und klar auf das konto "gewährleistung/ garantie" geht. der fehler wurde durch den örtlichen schrauberladen mittlerweile behoben (welchen ich grad wieder schätzen lerne), die anfrage bezüglich der kostenverteilung bleibt seitens canyon unbeantwortet. jetzt muss man schon um einen stellungsnahme betteln...irgendwie peinlich und nicht so professionell wie sich die damen und herren gern geben wollen.

frag mich wie die ihre fahrer ausstatten. müssen die auch auf unbeantwortete mails setzen, oder klingelt es auch an der tüt, unverhofft, und die bunte kiste ist da? drücken wir die daumen das alles prima verbaut ist, und man nicht was zurück senden muss. seh schon die schlagzeile neben epo zur kommenden tour: fahrer xy musste laufen, nachdem der ausrüster seines rades sich nicht gemeldet hatte.

für den einen mags lustig sein, für den anderen ärgerlich.

lieber herr staab in vertretung von canyon. es ist gut das ihr im hier und jetzt lebt, aber was haltet hier von ein wenig blick in die zukunft. und als medium empfiehlt sich nicht die glaskugel, nehmt für´s erste eurer postfach und geht auf "antworten". ich glaube das kommt gut an...

mit besten grüßen


----------



## Peter K (3. März 2009)

seltsamkeit schrieb:


> sorry, ohne wieder einer von den unendlichen vielen zu werden die sich hier ausheulen und beschweren. aber ich muss mich (wiederholt) einreihen.
> 
> mir fällts schwer noch neutral und sachlich zu bleiben, aber canyon gleicht mir immer mehr einem "saftladen" (verzeiht meine prolatarische sprache, ich will nur ungern meine wurzeln leugnen). neue bikes zu verkaufen und immer mehr zu den top-herstellern aufzurücken scheint die strategie der nächsten jahre zu sein. das vereinzelte auf der strecke bleiben ist klar, gespart wird am support.
> 
> ...



Hast du noch die Hoffnung das du etwas hörst ??


----------



## dirkr (3. März 2009)

Beschwerdeland D. ...... traurig, traurig!

Canyon zeichnet sich unter anderem dadurch aus das es ein hervorragendes P/L-Verhältnis hat. Dies wird dadurch erreicht das es die Räder direkt vertreibt, ergo keine Händler wo man mal eben schnell das Bike hinbringen kann wenn etwas ist.

Das weiß JEDER der dort bestellt. Wenn dann wie hier einige schreiben mein nächstes wird wieder ein Specialized, bitte. Wenn er die gleichen Komponenten dort für das gleiche Gelde bekommt, super! Dem ist wohl nicht so, deshalb hat er ja Canyon gekauft.

Einige kaufen Canyon wegen der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität, aber alles haben wollen und beschweren wenn Ihnen nicht das Klopapier gerreicht wird, andere weil Sie die Bikes super finden und sich auch zu helfen wissen und das der Kauf eines Canyon auch bedeutet das bei Service, Reparatur es vielleicht etwas länger dauert, da man das Teil (selbst abgeschraubt) oder Bike ja nach Canyon schicken muss! Dafür ist der Preis aber eben super!

Das Bike dann beim Händler um die Ecke reparieren lassen und die Rechnung bezahlt haben wollen? Hallo?
Ich kaufe auch nicht bei BMW und bringe dann den Wagen in die Mercedeswerkstatt, wenn ich einen Garantieanspruch habe nur weil der Werkstatttermin bei BMW erst in 3 Wochen ist?!?!?! Und dann soll BMW die Mercedesrechnung bezahlen? Hm

Zum Thema Service:

Die Klagen die hier stehen werden wohl stimmen (warum sollte hier jemand die Unwahrheit schreiben?!), von meiner Seite kann ich nur Bestes berichten.

Ich habe 3 Canyon Bikes inzwischen gekauft, das 4. kommt wohl in den nächsten Wochen hinzu. Bei allen habe ich einmal Service benötigt.

IMMER wurde mir ein Paketkleber kostenlos zugesandt, das Teil ordnungsgemäß repariert, kostenfrei, wenn nachweislich Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung.

Nur Fox Racing sieht das ja ein bisschen anders, aber da kann Canyon ja nichts dafür!

Doch auch da Super Service, Paketkleber umsonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (3. März 2009)

So, nachdem ich mich jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr mit dem nicht vorhandenen Kundensupport von Canyon herumgeärgert habe, beende ich die Sache jetzt und habe mich mit der Redaktion der Zeitschrift "Mountainbike" in Verbindung gesetzt. Diese Zustände bei Canyon sind einfach nicht mehr tragbar und müssen an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Nur durch negative Publicity wird sich bei Canyon etwas ändern. 

Ich warte jetzt seit 6 Monaten auf die Reparatur meiner Fox TalasX Gabel die bereits 2x bei Canyon zur Inspektion war und nicht repariert wurde. Mein Bikehändler vor Ort hat die Gabel dann anonym zu Toxoholics geschickt und die Gabel kam repariert zurück. Canyon reagiert seitdem auf keine meiner Mails und hofft sich so aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen. 

Zum Glück besitze ich nicht nur ein Bike sonst wäre ich mit dieser Firma wahnsinnig geworden. Ich habe noch nie so viel Inkompetenz auf einen Haufen gesehen.

Leute, überlegt Euch wirklich vorher ganz genau ob Ihr bei solchen Firmen kaufen wollt. Im Schadensfall (Garantiefall) habt Ihr es mit inkompetenten Mitarbeiter zu tun.


----------



## Langley (3. März 2009)

Statt hier rumzupoltern hättest Du die Chance gehabt dem gerade im Forum vorgestellten neuen Service Manager von Canyon Dein Anliegen mit freundlichen Worten zu schildern.

Meine Meinung.

Take care

Langley

edit: Siehe Benehmen im nachfolgenden Post....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. März 2009)

wir alle kennen dein problem nicht, also interessiert uns deine meinung einen dreck...
ich bin mit der garantieabwicklung bisher vollstens zufrieden. aber das interessiert dich ja eh nen dreck...


----------



## Fettkonserve (3. März 2009)

Das seriöse Schundblatt "Mountainbike" wird nun bestimmt auf Grund deiner HillyBilly-Erfahrung einen Enthüllungsbericht über die gemeinen Machenschaften von Canyon veröffentlichen


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (3. März 2009)

@ BillGehts: Wäre schön. wenn du mich mal direkt anposten würdest. Es würde uns doch sehr interessieren was da alles schief gelaufen ist, und vor allem, welche Lösung Toxo Dir, bzw. Deinem Bikehändler angeboten hat. Ich hoffe Du meldest Dich, nachdem Du Dir Luft gemacht hast. Wie in meiner Vorstellung beschrieben, sind wir bei CANYON den Service am reorganisieren. Dazu gehört es auch, das wir uns der Kritik stellen um in Zukunft besser zu werden. Aber bitte direkt und nicht anonym im Forum. 
Micha


----------



## klaus_fusion (3. März 2009)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Wie in meiner Vorstellung beschrieben, sind wir bei CANYON den Service am reorganisieren. Dazu gehört es auch, das wir uns der Kritik stellen um in Zukunft besser zu werden. Aber bitte direkt und nicht anonym im Forum.
> Micha



Hallo Micha,

es ist nicht ausreichend siche der Kritik zu stellen. Ihr müsst euch auch drum kümmern.

Meine Erfahrung nach werden* BeschwerdeEmails* überhaupt nicht beantwortet. Meine waren angemessen sachlich geschriegen.

Was habt ihr Canyon People denn selbst an euch für einen Anspruch?
Antwort auf Kunde-bestellt-ein-neues-Bike = innerhalb von 2 Tagen?
Antwort auf Kunde-hat-ein-technisches-problem-mit-seinem-bike = innerhalb von 2 jahren?

Wenns stimmt bitte ein Freibier zu meinen Händen an den Bikepark Oberammergau.

LG

PS: Stell die Frage doch mal in eurem nächsten Meeting.
PS2: fangt nicht an so nen dämlichen auto-responder zu verwenden; der dann sofort zurückschickt "ihre mail wird bearbeitet"; dass is nämlich doof...


----------



## ManuelGilles (4. März 2009)

ManuelGilles schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe das dies hier die richtige Stelle ist, um mal schön seinen Frust niederzuschreiben!
> 
> ...




Sooo war also am Montag da!
Und mir wgurde schnell weitereholfen!
Gutschein bekommen für ein Getränk im Ausstellungsraum, dort dann ne halbe Stunde gewartet!
Und schon war mein Bike repariert!
Gut abgesehen davon das der Fehler erst gar nicht hätte sein dürfen...
Aber sonst wurde mir unkomplitziert und schnell weitergeholfen!

Muss ja bei soviel Kritik auch mal sein...


----------



## simdiem (4. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Du bist übringens nicht der einzige der diesen Rahmen exakt SO zerlegt hat. Im StudiVZ gibts au einen. Gleicher Fahrfehler gleiches Ergebnis. Nur mit Fox Gabel. Alle Teile heil, Rahmen hin.



Ich war heut auf einem fremden Trail unterwegs und seh da einen Kicker. Ich denk mir noch, geile Sache den nehm ich mit. 
Problem war hinter dem Kicker war ein 60 cm breiter und 40 cm tiefer Graben über den ich hätt drüberspringen müssen. Dafür war ich aber viel zu langsam. Bin mim Vorderrad da reingetaucht in den Graben, über dem Lenker abgestiegen, und direkt einen Seemannsköpfer in den Waldboden gemacht. Ich hab gedacht meine Halswirbel krachen weg. Mittlerweile tuts nur noch ein wenig weh, zum Glück hatte ich meinen Fullface Giro Remedy auf. Ich wüsste nicht, was sonst passiert wäre.
Soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann, ist dem Rahmen und der Gabel nichts passiert, zumindest sind keine äußerlichen Schäden erkennbar. Was würdet ihr tun? Einfach weiterfahren, wenn man keine Beschädigungen sieht? Morgen untersuche ich es nochmal genau.  

Gelernt habe ich auf jeden Fall auf nem Trail nur das zu fahren, was komplett einsehbar ist.... oder vor dem Sprung es nochmal genau zu besichtigen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## ForkCrasher (4. März 2009)

Nachdem ich nun seit ca. 3 Monaten versuche Canyon zu erreichen (diverse Emails), um noch gewisse Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, gebe ich hiermit offiziell auf. Nicht einmal habe ich eine Antwort erhalten (ausser Auto-Response).

Ich werde mir also kein Canyon-Bike kaufen. Es wäre das erste von Canyon für mich gewesen.
Bislang war ich Specializedkunde, wo ich immer zu meiner Zufriedenheit bedient wurde.
An meinem Spec Rennrad war mal was mit der Bremsbefestigung an der Gabel nicht in Ordnung. Nachdem der Händler nach zweimaligen Rep.-Versuch das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen hat, wurde die Gabel gegen eine Carbongabel gratis ausgetauscht.
Am Dämpfer meines Stumpy (Fox Triad) hatte ich auch Probleme, Garantie war gerade abgelaufen. Trotzdem hat man den Defekt auf Kulanz repariert.

Ich wollte mir ein Torque ES bestellen. Muss jetzt dazu sagen, dass ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen vor dem Kauf starke Bedenken bekommen habe, was denn im Garantiefall sein wird?

So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. März 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun *seit ca. 3 Monaten* versuche Canyon zu erreichen (diverse Emails), um noch gewisse Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, gebe ich hiermit offiziell auf.



ich lach' mich echt tot.. 

Edit: so, jetzt gehts wieder..



ForkCrasher schrieb:


> An meinem Spec Rennrad war mal was mit der Bremsbefestigung an der Gabel nicht in Ordnung. Nachdem der Händler nach zweimaligen Rep.-Versuch das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen hat, wurde die Gabel gegen eine Carbongabel gratis ausgetauscht.
> Am Dämpfer meines Stumpy (Fox Triad) hatte ich auch Probleme, Garantie war gerade abgelaufen. Trotzdem hat man den Defekt auf Kulanz repariert.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68079 (4. März 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mich jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr mit dem nicht vorhandenen Kundensupport von Canyon herumgeärgert habe, beende ich die Sache jetzt und habe mich mit der Redaktion der Zeitschrift "Mountainbike" in Verbindung gesetzt. Diese Zustände bei Canyon sind einfach nicht mehr tragbar und müssen an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Nur durch negative Publicity wird sich bei Canyon etwas ändern.



Es haben doch schon vor Monaten angeblich etliche Leute Beschwerdebriefe an unsere beiden großartigen Magazine geschrieben, die allesamt nicht veröffentlicht worden sind. Na da wünsche ich dir mal viel Glück, dass dein Brief den Weg auf die Leserbriefseite findet.


----------



## BillGehts (4. März 2009)

Der Vorgang ist so lang, da kann ich ein ganzes Heft mit füllen. 

Michael hat mich erhört und kümmert sich jetzt darum. Besten Dank.


----------



## klaus_fusion (5. März 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Der Vorgang ist so lang, da kann ich ein ganzes Heft mit füllen.
> 
> Michael hat mich erhört und kümmert sich jetzt darum. Besten Dank.



Hey Billy,

drum kümmern ist nur eine langweilige Floskel. Erzähl uns wenn Canyon dir geholfen hat. Und wie. Wir wollen auch mal was positives lösen.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. März 2009)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Wir wollen *auch mal* was positives lösen.



Ich denke wer hier gscheid mitliest, kann von einer hohen Quote an positiven Wendungen berichten...


----------



## Lawbringer (5. März 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Ich denke wer hier gscheid mitliest, kann von einer hohen Quote an positiven Wendungen berichten...



Da kann ich mich anschließen. Hatte mega Stress, Canyon hat sich wirklich bemüht. Ergebnis, mein Nerve AM ist gerade eben zu Hause eingetrudelt. 

und ich sitze auf der Arbeit

das Leiden hat ein Ende und bei vielen Anderen wird das bald genauso so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (5. März 2009)

@Lawbringer:
Hab Dir eine PM wegen dem GC 7.0 geschickt, schau sie Dir doch bitte mal an. Danke.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. März 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Ich denke wer hier gscheid mitliest, kann von einer hohen Quote an positiven Wendungen berichten...



Für meinen Fall sicher nicht. 

- falsche Montagearbeit, aber die Folgefehler nicht tragen wollen (innerhalb der 24 Monate!)
- Garantieversprechen werden also nicht gehalten
- Reaktion erst bei Androhung rechtlicher Schritte
- Wartezeiten zwischen Rückmeldungen 6-10 Wochen
- Zurückbehaltung fremden Eigentums ohne Anspruch mehr als 3 Monate
- 5 Mails beginnend mit "wir bitten zu entschuldigen..."

Wollt ihr noch mehr Canyon-Erfahrungen?


----------



## Lawbringer (5. März 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Für meinen Fall sicher nicht.
> 
> - falsche Montagearbeit, aber die Folgefehler nicht tragen wollen (innerhalb der 24 Monate!)
> - Garantieversprechen werden also nicht gehalten
> ...



Okay, das ist echt übel. Da geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## Petwart (5. März 2009)

Da muss ich ja auch gleich mal meinen Senf dazu geben, aber im positiven Sinne. 

Hatte bisher 3 mal Probleme mit meinem Rad.
1. nach 3 Wochen ist mir die Befestigungsschelle an der Bremse gerissen: Kurz bei Canyon angerufen und ein Bild von dem Riss per Mail geschickt. Hab 3 Tage später ein neues Teil im Briefkasten gehabt.

2. Schaltwerk (X.9) defekt, habs nach telefonischer Absprache zu Canyon geschickt. Nach einer Woche war das Schaltwerk repariert wieder bei mir.

3. Talas Absenkung defekt. Bin zu Canyon nach Koblenz gefahren und hab dort mein Rad abgegeben. Aussage von Canyon war: dauert ca. 2 Wochen bis die Gabel von Toxo wieder zurück ist. Nach 6 Tagen rief Canyon an und teilte mir mit, dass meine Gabel wieder da ist und mein Rad abholbereit im Laden steht. 
Zu meiner Überraschung musste ich feststellen, dass Canyon div. Einstellarbeiten (Umwerfer, Bremsen, Schaltwerk...) durchgeführt hat plus einen neuen PM Adapter vorne gratis ersetzt hat.


----------



## seltsamkeit (5. März 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Hast du noch die Hoffnung das du etwas hörst ??



die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. bin aber am überlegen ob ich in ein paar wochen da mal halt mache, wenn es mich beruflich eh nach koblenz verschlägt.


----------



## Arjan$*Haze* (6. März 2009)

Also ich hatte auch ne Frage zur Kettenführung (einbau) beim FR 7 /09....
Also Mail an die Werkstatt geschickt....keine Antwort.......
3 Tage später die selbe Mail nochmal abgeschickt und siehe da, eine SUPER Antwort erhalten (3 Stunden später), alle Infos die ich brauchte waren enthalten......

Also bis jetzt TOP!
....hoffe das bleibt auch so!


----------



## klaus_fusion (6. März 2009)

Arjan$*Haze* schrieb:


> , eine SUPER Antwort erhalten (3 Stunden später), alle Infos die ich brauchte waren enthalten......



Du hattest also Erfolg mit M A I L___B O M B I N G.

Ich denke das kann man wirklich machen. Jeden Tag an dem man keine Antwort hat einfach noch ne mail schicken. Fairerweise würde ich dann aber schon mit der zweiten mail, hmmmmmmm...
Sagen wir mal 7 Tage warten. Oder so.


----------



## dawncore (6. März 2009)

Fettkonserve schrieb:


> Das seriöse Schundblatt "Mountainbike" wird nun bestimmt auf Grund deiner HillyBilly-Erfahrung einen Enthüllungsbericht über die gemeinen Machenschaften von Canyon veröffentlichen



Ich will nicht wissen, welche Summen seitens Canyon zu solchen "Magazinen" fließen. Wenn eine "Bike" oder "Mountainbike" überleben will, können sie es sich in keinsterweise leisten, negativ, und wirklich kritisch, gegenüber Firmen wie Canyon schreiben.


----------



## franzam (7. März 2009)

dawncore schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, welche Summen seitens Canyon zu solchen "Magazinen" fließen. Wenn eine "Bike" oder "Mountainbike" überleben will, können sie es sich in keinsterweise leisten, negativ, und wirklich kritisch, gegenüber Firmen wie Canyon schreiben.



Es "fließen" doch sicher keine Summen, es werden nur große Anzeigen und Beilagen geschaltet


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. März 2009)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> ...Wie in meiner Vorstellung beschrieben, sind wir bei CANYON den Service am reorganisieren. Dazu gehÃ¶rt es auch, das wir uns der Kritik stellen um in Zukunft besser zu werden. Micha




Ja, sehr gute Idee! Und Ã¼berlebenswichtig im heutigen Marktumfeld. Meine ersten VorschlÃ¤ge:

1) Kundenorientierung

der Kunde ist kein lÃ¤stiges Zusatzgewicht beim Rennen, sondern notwendiges Ãbel, ohne das nichts lÃ¤uft

2) Arbeiten, auch im BÃ¼ro

den Schriftverkehr mal zeitnah lesen und dann auch antworten. Es muss auch nicht sofort mit "bitte entschuldigen Sie..." beginnen, sondern so SÃ¤tze wie "es dauert weniger als x Monate" sind da etwas gefragter

3) QM

es wÃ¤re zu wÃ¼nschen, wenn nach einem 2wÃ¶chigen Check vor der Erstauslieferung zumindest das Rad in einem fahrbereiten Zustand ist. Nicht festgedrehte Bremsscheibenbefestigungen sind es m.E. nicht.

Ebenfalls kÃ¶nnte man etwas an LackqualitÃ¤t und Schlagfestigkeit der Rahmen tun. Auf diesem Gebite ist jeder Malaysia-.Import fÃ¼r 99,-â¬ aus dem Supermarkt um LÃ¤ngen besser

4) VerkÃ¤ufertraining

als wir in eurem neuen Laden war, wurden wir von allen VerkÃ¤ufern regelrecht ignoriert. Ausser der netten Dame an der Kaffeebar ) Dabei begeistern die RÃ¤dchen ja schon ungemein, und ein KundengesprÃ¤ch fÃ¼hrt ja manchmal auch zu Umsatz

5) Kundenbindung

ein Newsletter, oder gar eine Art Markenbindung wie in der Automobilindustrie Ã¼blich mit Events, Vorteilsangeboten, etc. vermisse ich ganz bei Canyon, obwohl es auf dem Markt eine starke Marke ist und sein will

6) KritikfÃ¤higkeit

ein Kunde, der seinem Ãrger Luft macht, ist verÃ¤rgert Ã¼ber eine schlechte Arbeit und will nicht das Team _persÃ¶nlich _beleidigen. Also statt "Beleidigte Leberwurst" lieber mal Punkt 1) - 5) 

Dann kÃ¶nnte sich auch dieser Fred endlich erledigen oder zur nÃ¤chsten "schlechtesten Marke" rÃ¼berwechseln! Viel GlÃ¼ck!

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2009)

Ich war heute morgen in Koblenz. Vorher hatte ich mich per mail über diverse Dinge erkundigt. Alle meine Fragen wurden jeweils innerhalb von 2 Tagen beantwortet. Mein Bike wurde heute sofort repariert, die Bikeberatung für meinen Sohn war trotz der vielen Besucher sehr ausführlich und kompetent! Trotz des ganzen Stress waren die MA alle sehr freundlich und gaben ihr bestes. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit CANYON. Und eins sollte man nicht vergessen: Dort arbeiten auch nur Menschen und die sind genauso wenig perfekt wie man selbst.


----------



## klaus_fusion (7. März 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Und eins sollte man nicht vergessen: Dort arbeiten auch nur Menschen und die sind genauso wenig perfekt wie man selbst.



Mag ja sein. Der Mr. NonPerfect, also ich, bekommt allerdings kein Geld von Canyon. *Das ist der Unterschied.*

Oder haben Sie dir welches gegeben? Rückgeld zählt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2009)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Mag ja sein. Der Mr. NonPerfect, also ich, bekommt allerdings kein Geld von Canyon. *Das ist der Unterschied.*
> 
> Oder haben Sie dir welches gegeben? Rückgeld zählt nicht.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. März 2009)

Moin, 
über mein 2003er Nerve XC kann ich nix schlechtes berichten.
Rahmen (incl. Lager) und Dämpfer sind noch original.
2007 habe ich mir Sonntags das Schaltauge abgerissen.
Montags habe ich telefonisch 2 neue bestellt und Mittwoch habe ich sie per NN gekriegt.
Heute sollte mein Ende November bestelltes Nerve AM 9 kommen,
lt. eben getätigtem Telefonat soll es diese Woche noch eintrudeln.
Ich freu mich drauf


----------

